# 3-phase AC controller project.



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

I have 2 3-phase frequency drives that are brand new. One is taken apart for the amplifier and the other is complete. Would anyone be interested in one to use as a base for an AC drive?
In the picture of the open cabinet you can see the frequency converter. It's programable via a small LCD panel on the front of the unit. Speed was controlled manually via. a potentiometer or automatic mode. I can only assume automatic is some programed ramp or speed. I have all the documentation for the unit which has all the wiring diagrams and whatnot.

They run off a DC bus internally like any other controller. The 3-phase input is rectified to DC then converted back to AC. Should accept DC supply from a battery without issues. Will probably need a high voltage source around 300+ vdc. I'm not sure how low it would go. 

I just thought I'd offer it to you guys. I just don't have the time to tinker with them right now. It would make a great AC drive for an EV though.

I'm likely selling my EV FJ Yamaha if anyone would like to finish that project. Check my posts to find the thread about it.

Pics are here. http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/tls/1922974546.html


----------



## few2many (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Lazzer, Do you have the technical specs, make and model?


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have nothing useful to contribute, but couldn't resist noting the carton of bottled water and large water jug right next to the opened, high voltage, high amperage electrical equipment. I think I may have been electrocuted just looking at the picture.  Of course I'm reasonably certain you took the safety measure of ensuring everything was disconnected before you opened, but it was still too good to pass up.


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

rillip3 said:


> I have nothing useful to contribute, but couldn't resist noting the carton of bottled water and large water jug right next to the opened, high voltage, high amperage electrical equipment. I think I may have been electrocuted just looking at the picture.  Of course I'm reasonably certain you took the safety measure of ensuring everything was disconnected before you opened, but it was still too good to pass up.


It isn't connected. It's never been connected. It's just sitting in my garage taking up space. But if you buy it now I'll gladly include a case of bottled water to 'conduct' your experiments.


----------



## DawidvC (Feb 14, 2010)

If that bottle of water really IS pure h2o, nothing should be conducted....

Dawid


----------



## lazzer408 (May 18, 2008)

DawidvC said:


> If that bottle of water really IS pure h2o, nothing should be conducted....
> 
> Dawid


Bottled water? Na. They always have minerals in it.


----------

